# Betta



## dprUsh83 (Sep 11, 2006)

I don't know anything about them, but I have been looking at a tank that I think a betta would look good in. Can they live with guppies and other similar fish? Also, could they eat tropical flake/blood worms/et cetera?

I'm clueless when it comes to bettas, but I thought this would be the place to ask!


----------



## jsm11482 (Aug 8, 2006)

> Can they live with guppies and other similar fish?


I believe bettas will attack any fish with colorful, flowing fins (ie, guppies).



> could they eat tropical flake/blood worms/et cetera


Flakes, there is also "betta food" which are little ball type things. I assume they would eat blood worms too but its probably not necessary.


----------



## myuzicman (Sep 30, 2006)

dprUsh83 said:


> I don't know anything about them, but I have been looking at a tank that I think a betta would look good in. Can they live with guppies and other similar fish? Also, could they eat tropical flake/blood worms/et cetera?
> 
> I'm clueless when it comes to bettas, but I thought this would be the place to ask!


They can't live with fish that have flowing fins, but they will do fine with many species. I wouldn't pick guppies, I've heard bad stories. jsm11482 was talking about betta food. To be honest, I haven't ever been able to get my Bettas to eat it. I feed them flakes and freeze dried brine shrimp... They love the shrimp


----------



## dprUsh83 (Sep 11, 2006)

Would it make a difference if it was a female betta (in relation the the guppies)?


----------



## myuzicman (Sep 30, 2006)

dprUsh83 said:


> Would it make a difference if it was a female betta (in relation the the guppies)?


That's a big difference. The female betta would do perfectly fine with the guppies


----------



## dprUsh83 (Sep 11, 2006)

********EDIT*********

Posted in wrong thread!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

dprUsh83 said:


> Would it make a difference if it was a female betta (in relation the the guppies)?


I wouldn't try that.:blink: Female bettas can be as aggressive as the males.:wink2:
As for food, they will appreciate anything but they can be fussy on what food they want to eat. Bloodworms are mostly relished as bettas are rather carnivorous.


----------



## myuzicman (Sep 30, 2006)

Blue said:


> dprUsh83 said:
> 
> 
> > Would it make a difference if it was a female betta (in relation the the guppies)?
> ...


I'm going to have to disagree with Blue. Female bettas can be agressive to other male bettas, but they are perfectly fine with other fish.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

myuzicman said:


> Blue said:
> 
> 
> > dprUsh83 said:
> ...


Maybe but not with guppies. Better to be safe than sorry. I had female bettas ripping off even my rummy-nose tetras.:roll: I regret I ever mixed my bettas in the community.:dunno:
But since this is only our opinion, then best to let others stick on your advice.:wink2:


----------



## dprUsh83 (Sep 11, 2006)

Well I ended up getting a betta, and even went male. Before I did this though, I planned to be extra safe and accepted the fact that if it didn't work out I'd run another 5 gallon tank. He's worked out great (so far, which is about 6 hours).

No aggression at all, although he'll still develop territoriality. If he does become aggresive, I'll give him his own tank, but right now he's just accepting everything and looking beautiful in the tank!


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

They are gorgeous. Mine seemed to get along with the black skirt tetras and neons, and pleco; they did not chase each other, but i didn't like how the betta would hide at the bottom of the tank under a log with the pleco; he looked stressed, so I put him back in his little container, and he seems so much better in there (I've had the same betta for almost 41 months).


----------



## Weasel F. (Oct 31, 2006)

female bettas will attack guppies,they are better keep in wht most call sorrity, 10 or more to a 10g tank works great. Most bett tail splenders or as we all know fighters. They will do really good with tetras,apisto, and a few others.


----------



## blueangeleyes (Nov 13, 2006)

Hello ..I know this is a lil late. to add this but anyhow..I have a male betta in with guppies males and females..and at one point and time I even put him in with a gold fish to see what would go on..just wanted to try it out ..and everything was fine...the male betta would swim right beside the goldfish..lol eat togetter and everything..I know a lil nuts..But I did remove the goldfish ...and put the betta in with the guppies..which are in a 30 gallon..
Everything is good and he is starting to look amazing..i'll try and get some pic's up soon.. :lol:


----------



## Weasel F. (Oct 31, 2006)

they well do fine for awhile but will turn on guppys, either when they hit breding age or start to get in the spawning mood. Bettas are not good with guppies for long term at all.


----------



## blueangeleyes (Nov 13, 2006)

:wink: well so far everything has been going well..I have amazing fancy guppies ..and the male betta is looking really good...better now from when I got the poor lil guy..But i'll keep an eye out for tail nipping and what not..mind you too I had other betta's and not sure if I could have done the same thing..This one here seams very peaceful...


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Bettas, both male and female are really a solitary fish. Their wild habitat is in the puddles of rice paddies in Asia. As for compatibility, that's a hard one to determine, as it will partially depend on the specific fish and how aggressive it is. MOST bettas, male or female, are too aggressive to be kept with others, and I still do not suggest it. There are a lot of potential risks here. Most cases are either the betta will chew the fins and pick on the other fish, but in some cases, other fish find the long flowing fins of a male betta too irresistable to leave them alone for long without chewing the fins of the betta. Once fin damage occurs in the betta, disease is usually close behind, and medications are not real effective with the bettas.
Unfortunately, many people find this out after its too late, and one fish or the other has suffered.
With the 5 gallon on stand-by, I'd suggest using it.
As for keeping female bettas together, this is also usually very temporary. I have watched how badly they chew each other up over time. Some of my females have been MORE aggressive than males. I've had a few that would eat nothing more than feeder guppies and live brine shrimp.
Feeding bettas is also sometimes quite tricky, and again, trial and error can be the best way to approach this. I have seen very few who will accept any type of flake food, but if you are using flakes, please make sure it's "betta flake food" and not simply standard tropical flake food. Even if they eat it, the nutrition in the tropical flakes is not enough to sustain a betta and keep it healthy. Most bettas will take the "betta pellet food" quite easily, and bloodworms and blackworms are also good choices, as is live brine shrimp.
Something that not enough people are aware of yet, is that bettas, as much as they are known to be aggressive, they also stress quite easily. As was noted in one of the other posts, they tend to hide and most will stop eating if stressed. This is another reason to keep them alone.
At work my boss used to insist that we could keep the female bettas in a 30 gallon tank together, groups of 20+, and as often as I warned him about doing so, he insisted on trying. The end result was quite sad.... tank after tank of female bettas died, with only a few of the dominant females finding enough territory to keep "somewhat" peaceful, but they still chewed each other's fins to shreds. It took a few runs at it, but my boss finally gave in when I begged him not to continue this practice. For the first few days, they'd appear fine... but beyond that, it was ALWAYS trouble.
Also, I would not suggest mixing them with goldfish, simply due to temperature differences. Goldfish are cold water fish, and should be kept between 65 - 68 degrees. Anything under 70 or over 90 is usually fatal for a betta, and water that is too cold tends to make them sick very quick.
I currently have 10 bettas, each in their own bowl, and 1 that is almost 5 yrs old now. I've been breeding and raising bettas for almost 10 yrs. I have tried many different situations, and the information I have posted here is what the majority of cases called for. Can it work? Yes, sometimes... but at great risk to all fish involved. We are dealing primarily with a fish that is big in personality, and just like children, it varies according to breeding and environment. Bettas are most commonly bred for their aggressive behavior, and these traits are specifically sought after, thus the breeding going on these days, tends to reflect that trait. Average life span for a betta is 3 - 5 yrs. Remember that a few days or even a couple of months is a very short time in their lifetimes, so consant monitoring of your situation is something I strongly suggest if you continue to try it. As they mature, the aggressiveness in their nature seems to mature with them.


----------



## blueangeleyes (Nov 13, 2006)

bettababy said:


> Bettas, both male and female are really a solitary fish. Their wild habitat is in the puddles of rice paddies in Asia. As for compatibility, that's a hard one to determine, as it will partially depend on the specific fish and how aggressive it is. MOST bettas, male or female, are too aggressive to be kept with others, and I still do not suggest it. There are a lot of potential risks here. Most cases are either the betta will chew the fins and pick on the other fish, but in some cases, other fish find the long flowing fins of a male betta too irresistable to leave them alone for long without chewing the fins of the betta. Once fin damage occurs in the betta, disease is usually close behind, and medications are not real effective with the bettas.
> Unfortunately, many people find this out after its too late, and one fish or the other has suffered.
> With the 5 gallon on stand-by, I'd suggest using it.
> As for keeping female bettas together, this is also usually very temporary. I have watched how badly they chew each other up over time. Some of my females have been MORE aggressive than males. I've had a few that would eat nothing more than feeder guppies and live brine shrimp.
> ...


Hi there!
I am not saying to go out and put a betta with anyfish you want..I am just saying that for me so far everything with the betta and guppies are doing great ...he is getting big and is just getting to be one amazing betta...as for the goldfish and betta mix..I just tryed it out to see what would happen..your right they are a coldwater fish(goldfish)but you also have to remember this is in my house ..my temp of the house does not drop to frezzing temps..and it was a small gold fish ..would I say that they should be keeped together not at all..goldfish eat goldfish food..betta's need betta food..But not only because of the food..but for many reasons...
I am not trying to say that your wrong at all..but just saying that sometimes in this hobby ..you will see and hear things that would have never work out and it did...
So for now i'll keep my betta in with the gupppies and if it ever comes to a time where they are ripping of tails or the betta is under any danger..i'll move him into his safe home..


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

actually the whole attacking other fish is a fish to fish thing. i put my betta temporarily in a 30 gallon tank while i got his new one set up and he blended just fine with 2 guppies and about 14 other fish!


----------

